# Anyone using Osram NightBreaker Ultra High Output +90 bulbs?



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

And if so, how do they compare to regular +50% bulbs? The +50% bulbs are rated at 1650 lumens, but I couldn't find the stats for these new bulbs.
Osram NightBreaker Bulbs

_Quote »_The ideal lamp for drivers who want to drive with more light for greater safety.
Thanks to a newly-developed high output coil and the blue ring coating, the headlight lamps of the NIGHT BREAKER product family
shine up to 90% more light on the street* 
put out up to 10% whiter light*
*compared to standard lamps on the market 
The lengthened light cone illuminates dangers and obstacles significantly earlier – for additional reaction time that can save lives!
The whiter light of NIGHT BREAKER also improves driving comfort by reducing dangerous eyestrain.
In addition, the patented blue ring coating leads to less glare for the driver: the clearly focused light beam concentrates the light exactly where you need it.
NIGHT BREAKER’s unique design improves the looks of your headlights. The typical silver cap (H4, H7, H11) and the blue ring coating make a striking impression.
Of course the NIGHT BREAKER family of lamps can be easily exchanged for any corresponding halogen lamps and are 100% street legal across all of Europe.


Thoughts?
- Anthony


----------



## GrooveMaster (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone using Osram NightBreaker Ultra High Output +90 bulbs? ([email protected])*

You do know that Osram and Sylvania are the same, right? And I doubt that anything halogen willl even come close to HID xenon right? If it says it puts out more light, and it's halogen,., then I would put a relay on my factory harness, because it's gonna melt your wires. And no-one can color their bulbs anything other than clear, and get more light...That is just crap. Check out thislight...








_Modified by GrooveMaster at 8:15 PM 5-2-2008_


_Modified by GrooveMaster at 8:16 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Anyone using Osram NightBreaker Ultra High Output +90 bulbs? ([email protected])*

What kind of bulb are you looking for - H4, H7, etc?
You aren't going to get much more light output (lumens) with a standard wattage bulb - and the blue tint is going to decrease the light output further.
The Candlepower store web page says the NightBreaker H4 puts out 1895/1150 lumens - and standard H4 is 1650/1000 - so that's about 15% more light. They list the Narva "+50" bulbs as 1890/1145 - about the same. All these are 60/55watt.
If you want more light output try the Osram 60/65watt bulbs - 2000/1350 lumens. Or the Osram 85/80watt bulbs - 2400/1750 lumens. If you don't want to blind oncoming drivers you can also try 100/55watt bulbs - standard light output for the low beams but much more for the highs - that's what I run.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Anyone using Osram NightBreaker Ultra High Output +90 bulbs? (dennisgli)*

I will be running the H7 bulbs. 
I was curious about the blue tint, but if you look, it's only blue tinted in the front and not around the fillament, which is still clear.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Anyone using Osram NightBreaker Ultra High Output +90 bulbs? ([email protected])*

Check out the Osram 65watt H7 bulbs if you want more light output - 2100 lumens - 50% more light from only draw 20% more power.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Anyone using Osram NightBreaker Ultra High Output +90 bulbs? (dennisgli)*

Yeah, I don't want to run a higher wattage bulb.
I ran the Osram Silverstars in my last motorcycle and they were a gigantic improvement over the regular halogen bulbs. If I can't find anything good abotu the NightBreaker, then I will just run regular +50% bulbs again.
- Anthony


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Anyone using Osram NightBreaker Ultra High Output +90 bulbs? (GrooveMaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrooveMaster* »_You do know that Osram and Sylvania are the same, right? [/img]
_Modified by GrooveMaster at 8:15 PM 5-2-2008_

_Modified by GrooveMaster at 8:16 PM 5-2-2008_

In the subject of Silverstars, they are not the same bulb. Osram = no tint.  Sylvania = tint.
Back to the subject at hand:
Nightbreakers have a partial tint, which gives them the slightly whiter look.
I have installed them.








Low beam = Powerbulbs Power Blue (equivalent to Sylvania Silverstar)
High beam = Night breaker








It is a huge difference, as I ran Nightbreakers on the low beam before swapping them to the high beam.... and the nighbreakers makes a huge difference in the high beam performance. When these burn out, I'm probably gonna get the Osram 65W ones (H9 burner on a H7 bulb)


----------



## lkchris (Apr 1, 2008)

For an independent lighting engineer's take on Nightbreakers, see
http://www.pointedthree.com/di...art=4


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Anyone using Osram NightBreaker Ultra High Output +90 bulbs? (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Check out the Osram 65watt H7 bulbs if you want more light output - 2100 lumens - 50% more light from only draw 20% more power.

Where are you guys buying these bulbs?
thanks,
Jason


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Anyone using Osram NightBreaker Ultra High Output +90 bulbs? (Jason4)*

http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Anyone using Osram NightBreaker Ultra High Output +90 bulbs? (GT17V)*

Where are you seeing the Osram 65watt H7 bulbs on the PowerBulbs web site?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

my bad. Rallylights.com has the Osram 65W H7
http://www.candlepowerinc.com has the Osram 65W


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I order from candlepower, as I get the bulbs the next day since they are so close.
I called them yesterday and talked about the bulbs, and I decided to give the NightBreakers a try. They will be here today, and I'll post my impressions back once I have a chance to try them out.
- Anthony


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

On the back of the Nightbreaker package, there is a warning of its short life.


----------



## wannaGLI (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

y is there a short life with these?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (wannaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannaGLI* »_y is there a short life with these?

Basically, just about anything you do to the standard design of bulbs to get more performance (luminous flux) will decrease life.
There is an exception for H7's. There are the 65W versions that uses a H9 burner to get similar life with increase performance


_Modified by GT17V at 2:19 PM 7-28-2008_


----------

